# Idea for a 2nd tank



## saulat (Aug 7, 2009)

I got an idea today. I want to get some cherry and or blueberry shrimp but don't think they will breed in my 55 gallon. I mean the eggs will be eaten by something. I was thinking with my Rena XP filter, maybe I could buy a new intake outtake kit for it, cut the intake tube in half and run it into a 2.5, 5, or 10 gallon tank. I would then of course connect the 2nd filter intake to the other piece of tube to run it back into the filter. I think this would eliminate the need for a heater or filter in the 2nd tank and I could just toss some gravel and a few plants in there, minimalism best hopefully avoiding any actual lighting. Does this sound like it could work? Has anyone any methods of breeding shrimp in their community tank. I have sword tails, SAE, corys, twig cat, kuhli and clown loaches, rainbow sharks, and hatchet fish, also lots of plants with good growth.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi saulat,

I don't think it will be as easy as you describe, adjusting the inflow and outflow to the two aquariums will be difficult because the water will want to flow toward the least resistance. Also, if the power goes off, remember that water flows downhill!


----------



## saulat (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha good point. Maybe I could place a 2.5 gallong tank inside my main tank complete with lid and cut 1 or more small openings in the lid and use it as a breeder for the shrimp. Probably oversimplifying since I havent even looked at how to breed shrimp yet.


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^That would be cool


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not cross-connect the tanks through the filter like that. Get a separate set up for the shrimp tank, perhaps a Red Sea Nano filter (A little HOB that is very gentle, safe for shrimp) and small heater. There are small, flat heating pad-like heaters available that work well in a small tank. A light might provide all the heat this tank would need, if it is in a comfortable room. 

Mounting the small tank inside the larger would work for light and temperature control, too, but the larger tank would then have a shadow under the small tank, and the small tank might have too much light. If any shrimp jump or climb out they would at least have a chance of surviving. Small chance, with all those fish, but better than carpet surfing. 

I really would do a separate set up, well planted, good light and so on to raise shrimp. The microorganisms that grow among the plants are very good food for them.


----------



## hamstermann (Sep 12, 2009)

I did something like your idea between 2 ten-gallons once. Here are some pics: 

































I think that was 2 or 3 inch PVC pipe and I know I had the outflow of the canister in one tank and the inflow in the other.

If I can remember right, the tanks never really overflowed or drained each other wrong as long as you never took so much water out that the level dropped below the bottom of either end of the pipe and the pipe was tightly fitted (which you could ensure with some glue).

the other thing is that it was hard to set the siphon up. I would have to fill the pipe, Cover each end with my hands and then quickly flip the pipe over and get it under the water in both sides before losing enough water from the pipe to break the siphon. It was a funny bit of acrobatics, but ti worked really well.

The two bio wheel filters on the tank on the right were trouble. I think I was either trying to seed the canister filter or they'd stopped working and I just hadn't gotten rid of them yet. I really learned a pretty solid hate of HOBs from that and other experiences.

Edit: The thread on my version of this project can be found at fishlore.com. It's an interesting read (at least for me, 2 years later.)
Edit 2: fixed the pics so they're viewable.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a water bridge. Works as you describe, and is very stable. I put an air tubing up from inside and suck the air out to load it. Very easy to do, even with a much larger pipe. I have set these up about 3-4' long with 2" PVC. I now have some clear PVC, so I ought to be able to see the fish swimming back and forth!

Would not work for the shrimp tank, though. The shrimp and fish could all too easily visit each other, which is the point here: Fish will eat the shrimp. 

An isolated system is needed. Thus, my recommendation that the systems not be cross connected in any way, or even linked by a split filter. 
A) As noted above, splitting the filter and maintaining the proper water level is not easy.
B) Shrimp might travel the filter and end up in the wrong tank.


----------



## hamstermann (Sep 12, 2009)

perhaps, then, a water bridge with a screen at each end of the bridge so only water can cross? Or if you're concerned about the metal in the tighter-woven screen, I wonder if it would work to use an end-cap in the tank that has the water-return to the canister. Then you could drill lots of holes in the end cap and fill it with some filter floss. That way it acts as a pre-filter and the floss blocks the tanks occupants from visiting each other. the only problem I can see is that you would need a LOT of holes so water flow wasn't inhibited too badly. 

Diana - I'm jealous of the clear pipe. It would be fun to watch fish travel through that.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do not block the water bridge. The water needs to flow freely to match whatever pump, filter or other equipment you have that is moving the water the other way. A blockage in the bridge would lead to overflowing water. 

There is plastic window screen safe in the aquarium if you need to use it for something. (just not this application)

It is fun. A few years ago I had a big Gold Gourami that had to make a 3-point turn to make it around the 90* fittings, but he was a 'frequent flier'.


----------

